# Unloading



## gman2431 (Nov 14, 2020)

Back from vacation and finally dug down to what I was looking for in the bed of the truck.

Truck bed was full to the point I thought it would crush some very expensive fishing rods.. 

I cut last night until late and got back at it again today. Thought I would share...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 14, 2020)

That is awesome grain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2020)

ABW? Nice- I bet I know who you visited

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 14, 2020)

That big slab is top notch. Can't wait to see what you do with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 14, 2020)

Decadent! Where in the world did you pick up so much great wood? Chuck


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 15, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Decadent! Where in the world did you pick up so much great wood? Chuck


Friends not stores.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 15, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> ABW? Nice- I bet I know who you visited


Think I know too. Wish he would resurface here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 15, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Think I know too. Wish he would resurface here.


Thats not gonna happen. Good to be able to visit tho, I see him a couple times a year at least.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 15, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Thats not gonna happen. Good to be able to visit tho, I see him a couple times a year at least.


Too bad. He stopped here several years ago on his way home from the Baltimore show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 15, 2020)

And the mystery man is... ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 15, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> Back from vacation and finally dug down to what I was looking for in the bed of the truck.
> 
> Truck bed was full to the point I thought it would crush some very expensive fishing rods..
> 
> ...


Don't leave us hanging ...Were the fishing rods okay?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 15, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Don't leave us hanging ...Were the fishing rods okay?


Yes they made it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 15, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> And the mystery man is... ???


Woodintyou or something like that was his name here

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 15, 2020)

Beautiful. Well worth the effort.


----------

